# JaVale McGee



## BigE

*1st NBA player whose mom is in the WNBA*















If you were watching the Wizards Summer League games on Comcast SportsNet, you saw repeated shots of JaVale McGee's basketball-playing mom Pamela, who was sitting in the front row and attracting plenty of screen time

"I'm a mom," she told NBA TV. "After they get to a certain age, they kind of get deaf ears, so a lot of times, my communication is too loud. I'll say YOU KNOW YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT THAT REBOUND. So I'll just take notes, and give him little cues, and he reads it. He's a cerebral person. Then he goes home and looks at it....We don't communicate, because after they get a certain age, you're the mom, you done told them to clean up their room, they don't hear you no more. So I just write notes, and he goes over them."


http://voices.washingtonpost.com/dcsportsbog/2010/07/javale_mcgees_moms_notes.html


----------



## BigE

McGee added to Team USA camp roster 
Washington Wizards center JaVale McGee has been added to Team USA's training camp roster, bringing the number of players who will begin practicing Tuesday to 22 in preparation for the 2010 World Championship in Turkey, USA Basketball officials said Monday.

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb/news/story?id=5393651


----------



## kbdullah

ESPN SportsNation is goin' nuts over this guy b/c of his dunks. Add him to the dunk contest so that I'm not napping through it this year.


----------



## BlakeJesus

He has looked really good all throughout Summer League, and then he played well in the Team USA game. Seems like he's poised to have a big year playing with Wall.


----------



## Basel

He's going to get a lot better if he makes the team and plays with guys like Rose, Durant, etc.


----------



## Dre

He showed flashes last year. One will probably see this year whether those mental lapses are young mistakes or just apart of his makeup. 

As we see he's athletic as hell, he gets after it on defense, doesn't have much of a jumper but it looks like it could grow out..as long as Wall is around he'll probably be able to put up a good 12-14 a game.


----------



## Bogg

He's not a bad player, but don't go crazy because he beat up on d-leaguers and rookies in the summer league. He's got a similar ceiling, and game, as a healthy Tyson Chandler. However, if John Wall and Andray Blatche are legit, that's a very good thing.


----------



## Dre

I wouldn't be shocked to see a healthy Tyson Chandler make the all-star game in the East.


----------



## f22egl

I would be shocked if Chandler makes an All start team in the East because he's on the Mavericks.


----------



## Basel

:laugh:


----------



## Dre

When does the all start game occur?


----------



## f22egl

Bogg said:


> He's not a bad player, but don't go crazy because he beat up on d-leaguers and rookies in the summer league. He's got a similar ceiling, and game, as a healthy Tyson Chandler. However, if John Wall and Andray Blatche are legit, that's a very good thing.


I would compare him more to Marcus Camby than Chandler given that McGee is a pretty bad low post defender, although McGee hasn't been that strong at rebounding as either Chandler or Camby. 

The East has some strong all star candidates with Howard, Bogut, Amare, and Noah as well as some young guys like Lopez (who made Team USA over McGee) and Hibbert, so yeah no all star team for McGee; I'll be happy if McGee can be solid starter but he sems to doesn't seem to conserve his energy very well and his conditioning has been an issue especially since he has asthma.


----------



## byrondarnell66

We don't need McGee to be a allstar (although would be nice) we have players like Wall and Arenas for that. Just need him to be a solid rebounder and better defender, other than blocking a few shots hes not any good defensively.


----------



## Bogg

byrondarnell66 said:


> We don't need McGee to be a allstar (although would be nice) we have players like Wall and Arenas for that. Just need him to be a solid rebounder and better defender, other than blocking a few shots hes not any good defensively.


Arenas has to go if he becomes movable at all. Miami has the southeast division locked down for the next several years and aside from Arenas, Washington's top three players are age 19, 22, and 23. The obvious move is to be Sacramento East without the bad contracts, with a possible franchise guy at point guard(Evans, Wall), a possible 20-10 big man with past character issues underneath(Cousins, Blatche), and some solid youngish talent around them(Thompson, Casspi, Greene, McGee, Thornton). With the Lakers in control of the Pacific and Miami in control of the Southeast, it only makes sense to build for three years out.


----------



## f22egl

Bogg said:


> Arenas has to go if he becomes movable at all. M*iami has the southeast division locked down for the next several years* and aside from Arenas, Washington's top three players are age 19, 22, and 23. The obvious move is to be Sacramento East without the bad contracts, with a possible franchise guy at point guard(Evans, Wall), a possible 20-10 big man with past character issues underneath(Cousins, Blatche), and some solid youngish talent around them(Thompson, Casspi, Greene, McGee, Thornton). With the Lakers in control of the Pacific and Miami in control of the Southeast, it only makes sense to build for three years out.


What about Orlando? 

As for trading Arenas, I think he should get to play some games to help bring up his value and maybe move him from the trading deadline if a Wall/Arenas backcourt isn't going to work. Arenas isn't that old (28) so it is feasible for him to be part of a run 2-3 years down the line, especially since he learns to coexist with John Wall.

I do think the Wizards have some pieces to match up with the Heat in a few years. The Wizards have a bunch of guys to throw at Wade such as Wall, Hinrich, and Nick Young (actually outplayed Wade in one game last season, although I believe Wade wasn't 100%). Blatche and McGee and Bosh and Haslem could be a wash especially if Blatche and McGee develop. Of course, the Wizards need to get someone to contain LeBron james although they do have a bunch of bodies to throw at him (Howard, Thornton, Booker).


----------



## Bogg

Dwight Howard is too easily countered by two or three fat guys for me to take Orlando as a serious championship contender until they get a legit #1 scoring option. 

In regards to Arenas, the Wizards have little choice but to play him at the two guard for the forseeable future because he's untradable right now. However, I wouldn't hold onto him if given the choice, as the cap space and a resulting higher draft pick or two is worth more in the long run.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Not going to argue your point Bogg. But we have to see what Arenas has left in the tank before we let him go for "hot garbbage" and thats all we could get for him right now. Lets just sit back and wait alittle while, see if he can work with Wall, Blatche, McGee etc.

I don't expect much from Arenas on the defensive side but with Wall beside him on the offensive end Gil can destroy teams next year.


----------



## f22egl

McGee with 24 points, 18 rebounds, and 4 blocks in a real NBA game.


----------



## Dre

Basel said:


> He's going to get a lot better if he makes the team and plays with guys like Rose, Durant, etc.


Apparently during team practice all they did was have dunk contests because that's all this idiot wants to do. A lot of players jack up bad shots and what have you, he's the first person I've seen that tries dunks at the most unrealistic and inopportune times. It's comical.

I can't believe people were so high on this guy, me included.


----------

